# Fissidens... yogurt method question?



## Konsa (17 Mar 2018)

Hi all
How long will be the preferred period of time before flooding to ensure I dont wash it all off if using  fissidens yogurt method on some wood I want to moss.
Regards Konsa


----------



## castle (17 Mar 2018)

I just put fissindens in a blender, then paint on with water. Leave it a month and fill. No mould issues yet.


----------



## Cor (17 Mar 2018)

drystart, after 6 weeks filled up and after 6 months the result


----------



## Konsa (17 Mar 2018)

Hi
Thanks for the replies.Never did blended fissidens in my other 3 tanks and thought will give it a go in my number 4.I imagine I need to keep good moisture levels too
Regards Konsa


----------



## Nigel95 (17 Mar 2018)

Fissidens is pretty strong.. I did a dry start of 3 weeks and left a few openings because I had some mold on the wood. There was no condensation on the glass so it wasn't super humid.

Day 1


SAM_0377 by Nigel H, on Flickr

Day 200


detail shot forest scape by nigel aquascaping by Nigel H, on Flickr


----------

